# Formulae E drivetrains this year



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

interesting, any initial results by driveline type that you were able to ascertain?


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Only one race so far with mixt results
1 st..Dams , single motor, direct drive.
2 nd..DS Virgin , single motor, two speed gearbox.
3 rd..Mahindra, single (6 phase) motor, two speed gearbox
4 th..Dams ...as first.
5 th ...Audi single motor, three speed gearbox.
6 th ...Audi..as above
7th ..NexTEV ..dual motor, direct drive..

Remember its a race with many factors affecting the results !
The winner was last years Champion in the same car.
All i can draw from that, is most of the various combinations seem to at least be competitive, and the direct drive is certainly not at a dissadvantage.


----------



## dcb (Dec 5, 2009)

gracias, I couldn't really figure out who was who watching the marrakesh.

The fanboost is weird, an extra 100kj based on popular vote? It doesn't have a big effect I'm sure, but blech. Is this a race or a popularity contest?

Also those motors sound like they are spinning pretty fast.


----------



## John Metric (Feb 26, 2009)

Found these connectors, thought they might help meeting the tool-less yet latching requirement on the batteries for Formula SAE Electric


----------

